# 189 vs 190



## nish2288 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi All,

I am software engineer and planning for PR.
I am little confused about 190 and 189 visa.

As most of the people are going for 190 visa to get 5 extra points then why there is need for 189 visa?

What is the difference between 189 and 190 except 2 years compulsion for 190 ?

When to go for 190 instead of 189?

Are there more chances for 189 as most are the people applying for 190 ?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

nish2288 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am software engineer and planning for PR.
> I am little confused about 190 and 189 visa.
> ...


First of all, your assumption that more people are going for 190 is wrong.

189 gives you the freedom to work anywhere in Australia while with 190 you are confined to the sponsored state for the initial two years.

There is no difference except the obligation to serve in the sponsored state.

Majority of the people are going for 190 to gain that extra 5 points and relatively, 190 is processed faster than the 189.
Few, who are already onshore with a job prefer to go for 190 as they are comfortable with the state they are already living in.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

nish2288 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am software engineer and planning for PR.
> I am little confused about 190 and 189 visa.
> ...



What is your point score as chances of getting invited for 189 purely depends on your point score.


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

I have 189 EOI for 261313 with 75 points and DOE 14/04/2018. Is it worth looking into 190 (Vic)? If yes, would it be better to add it to my existing EOI or file a new one?

I'm not really sure where is best to pose this question. In 189 EOI thread, I received a suggestion to go for 190, but no advice about how best to file.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Vic and NSW have stopped their 190 applications at the moment due to large pending applications. You can find more information at their sites like,

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 for Victoria

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190 for NSW

So, anyways 190 will need more time to get invites from these states for now. I think with 75 points, you have very good chance if things change in july. But applying for 190 through skill select for NSW & Vic will not cost you anything now, so why not create a new EOI for each and apply for the sake of having an option. NSW said they'll contact you if the slots open next year.

Regarding how to apply, create a new EOI in skill select for each state and apply.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

luvjd said:


> First of all, your assumption that more people are going for 190 is wrong.
> 
> 189 gives you the freedom to work anywhere in Australia while with 190 you are confined to the sponsored state for the initial two years.
> 
> ...


In addition there is additioanl state visa fees for 190, almost all states have additioanl fees, 325$ primary, dependent -165$ and kids 80$+ i guess


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> In addition there is additioanl state visa fees for 190, almost all states have additioanl fees, 325$ primary, dependent -165$ and kids 80$+ i guess


My bad correction, this could be for 489 not 190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

There are no major difference, minor once, the major being state commitment.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Back when the system wasn't so overloaded the idea was simple. You needed 60 points for 189. If your skill was on the 189 list and you could get that, great, you got your visa invite. If you couldn't, you could look to see if a state wanted your skills (either because your skills weren't on 189, or because you had 55 points). IF they did, and they nominated you, you got 5 extra points and instant invite (presuming this brought your points to 60). This gave the states/territories the opportunity to add specific skills to the mix and to accept lower scoring candidates where they had demand (and also to lock-in migrants for a skills for 2 years).

Now things are a bit more of a mess. There are still skills that the 190 has that 189 doesn't, so people go for 190 in those cases. More often, I believe, people go for 190 because they don't have enough points for the current invite score on 189. They hope that the state will see something in their profile and invite them. The deluge of people doing so for ICT in Vic/NSW means the 190 systems kinda broke too, so now they don't really go for great ICT profiles but scrape for the highest points with a few extras hurdles thrown in. As people are impatient this means high scores are needed for ICT 190 too, in NSW/Vic. 

I got really lucky. I submitted EOI for 189 at 65 points in early Sept 2016, just as things were about to go pear shaped (they were inviting 189s at 65 but very slowly... it would shortly move to 70 points). I also threw my hat into the ring for NSW... and just happened to do so the week they chose to invite BA/SA. I have max points for experience and English, so they invited me. My 189 EOI would have expired in approx 3 months from now. In by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Back when the system wasn't so overloaded the idea was simple. You needed 60 points for 189. If your skill was on the 189 list and you could get that, great, you got your visa invite. If you couldn't, you could look to see if a state wanted your skills (either because your skills weren't on 189, or because you had 55 points). IF they did, and they nominated you, you got 5 extra points and instant invite (presuming this brought your points to 60). This gave the states/territories the opportunity to add specific skills to the mix and to accept lower scoring candidates where they had demand (and also to lock-in migrants for a skills for 2 years).
> 
> Now things are a bit more of a mess. There are still skills that the 190 has that 189 doesn't, so people go for 190 in those cases. More often, I believe, people go for 190 because they don't have enough points for the current invite score on 189. They hope that the state will see something in their profile and invite them. The deluge of people doing so for ICT in Vic/NSW means the 190 systems kinda broke too, so now they don't really go for great ICT profiles but scrape for the highest points with a few extras hurdles thrown in. As people are impatient this means high scores are needed for ICT 190 too, in NSW/Vic.
> 
> I got really lucky. I submitted EOI for 189 at 65 points in early Sept 2016, just as things were about to go pear shaped (they were inviting 189s at 65 but very slowly... it would shortly move to 70 points). I also threw my hat into the ring for NSW... and just happened to do so the week they chose to invite BA/SA. I have max points for experience and English, so they invited me. My 189 EOI would have expired in approx 3 months from now. In by the skin of my teeth.


Good view point  the sc190 is a strange category nowadays...


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Vic and NSW have stopped their 190 applications at the moment due to large pending applications. You can find more information at their sites like,
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 for Victoria
> 
> ...


Yeah, I knew they had stopped, guess I'm optimistic they'll open back up in July.

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll submit for 190. 🙂


----------



## vishnuya (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi All,

I am little confused on whether to choose 190 and 189 Visa.

I have 80 points for 189 - software engineer. 
For 190 visa(NSW) i have got an invite to apply for nomination. (80 + 5 ) points.

I am not sure whether i should wait for 189 invite ( I hope i will get one in the next round) or apply for 190 nomination.
Which one would get me VISA at the earliest?

Thanks,
Vishnu


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Personally I would chuck in the NSW application since it is available at the moment and to hedge against any unforeseen circumstances with 189 rounds. 

If you do get invited just withdraw the NSW one.

Edit: regarding which would get you the visa earliest, hard to say, as you might get invited by 189 sooner, but 190 is processed faster.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am @75 points and will reach 80 after my wife's positive skill assessment. So I made sure to withdraw my 190 EOI's on 12th of Aug after seeing last 189 round invites. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## vishnuya (Mar 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I would chuck in the NSW application since it is available at the moment and to hedge against any unforeseen circumstances with 189 rounds.


Thanks for your quick reply.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you do get invited just withdraw the NSW one.


This means, I would lose the NSW application fee, correct ?



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Edit: regarding which would get you the visa earliest, hard to say, as you might get invited by 189 sooner, but 190 is processed faster.


My 190 invite expires just before the next 189 invite round. So I have no way to wait till that.
To further understand, If I don't accept current 190 invite, can I submit another 190 EOI and can invited again?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vishnuya said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> 
> This means, I would lose the NSW application fee, correct ?
> ...


Correct you would lose the application fee. 

Not sure if not accepting an invitation to apply to NSW will prejudice any future applications, perhaps check with them directly? 

All the best


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

*New applicant: Need suggestion for 189/190*

Hi, 
I am helping my sister in law for applying PR and need your assistance. She is completing her PHD in *economics* by July 2020 (Mumbai university). Currently, she is working fulltime as a head lecturer in one of the leading universities in Pune, teaching economics. 
(Brief: She was part of the research team in IIM, Symbiosis, Study India program for students of NTE Singapore, Designated as a fellow global labor org. (GLO))

Some of my initial queries are:
1. Should she apply for skilled occupation as University Lecturer or Economist? (any preference to help the application progress faster)

2. Would you recommend to apply for 189 or 190? (I would prefer her to be around Sydney, but can take chances for ACT if things would move faster)

3. She will be the primary applicant (between she and her husband). Anything to note in this scenario?

4. Would you recommend to apply as non PHD or undergoing PHD or better to apply after July when PHD is completed?

Your assistance is much appreciated and wishing all a very happy and successful in 2020. 

Sincerely!
Sagar


Stats:
MA Economics
PGDBM Baroda
PHD due to complete by July 2020
English score: 8+ in all 
Overall teaching Experience: 12 years +


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sagarsk said:


> Hi,
> I am helping my sister in law for applying PR and need your assistance. She is completing her PHD in *economics* by July 2020 (Mumbai university). Currently, she is working fulltime as a head lecturer in one of the leading universities in Pune, teaching economics.
> (Brief: She was part of the research team in IIM, Symbiosis, Study India program for students of NTE Singapore, Designated as a fellow global labor org. (GLO))
> 
> ...


The requirements of points for getting an invite have gone through the roof
Make a points table and unless she can get 90-95 points, the chances of getting an invite are low
Don’t throw money unnecessarily unless you are sure that she can achieve that score

Cheers


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi NB
Thanks for your input. Does the pointing system cut off, vary based on profession? Will it be 90-95 even for PHD?

Thanks
Sagar


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Sagarsk said:


> Hi NB
> Thanks for your input. Does the pointing system cut off, vary based on profession? Will it be 90-95 even for PHD?
> 
> Thanks
> Sagar


Yes it will. In past rounds they didn’t invite people under 90-95 (old 80-85). So unless she can have that much (90 minimum) it will be hard or almost impossible for her to get 189.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Sagarsk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am helping my sister in law for applying PR and need your assistance. She is completing her PHD in *economics* by July 2020 (Mumbai university). Currently, she is working fulltime as a head lecturer in one of the leading universities in Pune, teaching economics.
> 
> ...




Check whether she would be eligible for global talent visa program.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mechanical Engineer - 190 Visa - 233512

Does anyone getting any invitations for 190 Visa from any states?
I have submitted EOI on 30.April.2019 - 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.
All the invitation rounds for 180 visa are disappointing. From the beginning, i do not have any hope for 189 visa.
Any chance to get 190 visa with 70 points for Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512?
Is Mechanical Engineering field having a good demand in Australia?
In the occupation ceilings, i have noticed 1600 no's required for 2335*** - unfortunately only a few invitations are issued so far.
Approximately around 166 invitations.
Will they issue all the balance invitations before the end of this business year itself?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

antonios_1987 said:


> Mechanical Engineer - 190 Visa - 233512
> 
> Does anyone getting any invitations for 190 Visa from any states?
> I have submitted EOI on 30.April.2019 - 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.
> ...


You can also consider 491 if you want to increase your probability......State nomination (190/491) does not solely depend on your points.....For example, for TAS & QLD ask you for a certification ......NT needs strong documentation against ur employability.....ect ect....you are requested to visit the migartion websites of diff states or consult with a MARA agent.......hope it helps


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

nsleamon said:


> You can also consider 491 if you want to increase your probability......State nomination (190/491) does not solely depend on your points.....For example, for TAS & QLD ask you for a certification ......NT needs strong documentation against ur employability.....ect ect....you are requested to visit the migartion websites of diff states or consult with a MARA agent.......hope it helps


Thank you


----------

